# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndihme per blerje.

## reglo

*Kerkoj faqe ku mund te bej blerje online gjera elektronike ect . 

Mundesish ndonje faqe aziatike . 

TUNG*

----------


## Prudence

Kerkoj kostum karateje per femije.ne tirane spo gjej gjekundi, po per ne prishtine ka ndonje info te me thote ku te gjej.pres pergjigj shpejt se vetem sot kam njerez atje.       


Flm

----------


## teta

eshte nje shitore sportive ne prishtine ,afer fakulteit arkitektures, e quajn *slovenija sport* te pyesin aty afer,te gjithe e din,po te mos ket aty do marrin info per diku tjeter.Besoi se duhet te ket ne Prishtine se ka shum shkolla karateje ketu

----------


## teta

prudence,shiko pyeta keteja ,nese nuk i gjen dot,me shkruaj do ti gjej une ,se u shitkan ne shkollat e karates ke ne.
Paskan nje cmim 20 euro,per moshat e femijeve .

do ti postoi me autobus qe vijn ne Tirane aty pas 13 kateshit.

----------


## Prudence

Ok teta nese im shoq kthehet pa gje ,do lidhem me ty.flm

----------


## Marya

O prudo po blij materiel dhe me dor mund tja qepesh vete femijve kominoshet e karateve, nuk eshte aq e komplikuar, fundja nje rrobaqepse, pse sikletoseni kaq shume deri ne kosove

----------


## Prudence

Te robaqepsi te shkon me gjate ketu Marie.Per qendisem edhe ia them,por te qep roba aha....

----------


## Prudence

Tetaaaaa sapo ua bleu im shoq cunave kostumet.aq sa the ti 20€.tek nje dyqan I madh fare me tha.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

une me vrap e me vrap me bastun ne dore, te shihja ckish ndolle 
Prudence fler pet karate  :ngerdheshje:  

Kujdes me titullin moj goce :S 





> Kerkoj kostum karateje per femije.ne tirane spo gjej gjekundi, po per ne prishtine ka ndonje info te me thote ku te gjej.pres pergjigj shpejt se vetem sot kam njerez atje.       
> 
> 
> Flm


Po nje kostum per veten do?  :perqeshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

> Tetaaaaa sapo ua bleu im shoq cunave kostumet.aq sa the ti 20€.tek nje dyqan I madh fare me tha.


Epo dalshin faqebardhe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Paske me i mbajt veshte me dore tani,me ato gjeste qe bejne neper shtepi sa gjera do ti rezojne hahahaha :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Prudence

Jo jo nete ne shtepi luhet vetem futboll  :ngerdheshje: 



O plaku me kostum, do porosis e nje per ty, ta kesh te ndrohesh se te doli boje ky qe ke :P
Me raft nje pike qe paske thy bastunin....po une se kisha per ty urgjencen se e di qe s'te mbajne kellqet ...hihihi

Flm albanez

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Jo jo nete ne shtepi luhet vetem futboll 
> 
> 
> 
> O plaku me kostum, do porosis e nje per ty, ta kesh te ndrohesh se te doli boje ky qe ke :P
> Me raft nje pike qe paske thy bastunin....po une se kisha per ty urgjencen se e di qe s'te mbajne kellqet ...hihihi
> 
> Flm albanez


jo, bastunin e kam shendoshe e mire une  :ngerdheshje: 

Prude, blij edhe ti nje per vete te stervitemi te dy  :perqeshje:

----------


## teta

> Tetaaaaa sapo ua bleu im shoq cunave kostumet.aq sa the ti 20€.tek nje dyqan I madh fare me tha.


hajde me shendet i mbajshin,edhe noj trofe aty ketu :princi:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> .
> 
> do ti postoi me autobus qe vijn *ne Tirane aty pas 13 kateshit*.


oj belle tete...lol


eshte `15 katsh, ku i ke fut 2 kate?

qiti shpejt se do te vioj taskforce me ti qit... :shkelje syri: 

p.s

plaku,

akoma me gra te martume merresh mo?

----------


## Prudence

> jo, bastunin e kam shendoshe e mire une 
> 
> Prude, blij edhe ti nje per vete te stervitemi te dy




Kur te plakem pse Jo....po Ty do te te kete mbire bari gjer atehere  :perqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> p.s
> 
> plaku,
> 
> akoma me gra te martume merresh mo?


pse jo more? hhaha
pse cfare ka per mos tu marre me gra te martuara ? lmao 




> Kur te plakem pse Jo....po Ty do te te kete mbire bari gjer atehere


bar i mbin e korret  :perqeshje: 
mos i qaj hallin barit ti hahhahahhah

do blesh kostum e bejme stervitje a jo
se jam bar pak qullac ;(

----------


## Prudence

> pse jo more? hhaha
> pse cfare ka per mos tu marre me gra te martuara ? lmao 
> 
> 
> bar i mbin e korret 
> mos i qaj hallin barit ti hahhahahhah
> 
> do blesh kostum e bejme stervitje a jo
> se jam bar pak qullac ;(


Nje nga te dyja... O gjeloz o smirush  :perqeshje: 

Hajt naten

----------


## Lexuesi_

Hajde Karateiste Hajde  :shkelje syri:  Ore ti do besh lemsh shpijen.......  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Nje nga te dyja... O gjeloz o smirush 
> 
> Hajt naten


cfare pruda?  :perqeshje:

----------

